
Largest Known Prime Number Found - mariorz
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/36979/description/Largest_known_prime_number_found
======
pg
A headline that's always true.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
what if an eccentric math genius finds one larger but doesn't publish?

~~~
ivankirigin
To keep it pedantic: published != known. Known by one is still known.

